# WTS H&R 20gauge UltraSlugger, with 2 stocks, 3 barrels and 2 Leupold scopes



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

The scope on the slug barrel is a Leupold VX1 2-7-33 with butler creek caps. The 20gauge full choke has its own matching forearm. The Turkey barrel is a 12 garage 3.5" with a XF h&r Turkey choke tube. The scope mount was installed my Eisters gunsmiths. The slug barrel was shortened to 21"s by F&N gunsmiths. The Lepold scope on the Turkey barrel is bronze NWTF 1-4 with diamond reticle. It also has butler creek flip up caps. I have 4-8 boxes of slugs and possibly Turkey loads to go with it.

The stocks are in perfect condition, all barrels show a little blueing rub here and there from hunting.

All barrels were fit to the action by H&R while they were still in Gardner Mass. They also replaced the hammer spring.

The none thumbhole stock has the factory steel rod in it to balance the gun and absorb the recoil.

Asking Price is $635….I am near Centerburg and will meet either at the Liberty Township Hall. Or the HomeTown Market in Centerburg.

if you have questions or want pictures please PM me.


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

What barrel is on the slug gun, heavy or light?


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

Heavy


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

Up …. lowered price and will listen to fair offers.. thanks


----------



## eyecat (Sep 17, 2018)

Sent you a PM, is this still available?


----------

